
Bitcoin is a bubble, but the technology behind it could transform the world - vixen99
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/dec/24/bitcoin-is-a-bubble-the-technology-behind-could-transform-world
======
vixen99
For a few corrections see [https://www.adamsmith.org/blog/for-boxing-day-a-
punch-or-two...](https://www.adamsmith.org/blog/for-boxing-day-a-punch-or-two-
at-willy-hutton)

